
About Removing Medium from Hackernoon.com - gregdoesit
https://hackernoon.com/about-removing-medium-from-hackernoon-com-7c72353ba6e
======
frosted-flakes
> We were relying on a lot of free technology. We’re gonna continue to have
> free hosting. Google gave us $100,000 grant in credits. So, that was gonna
> be our largest non people expense. So, that’s definitely reducing a lot of
> risk.

Interesting. Why would Google do this? Is it a bet that Hackernoon will get
big enough that having them locked in to Firebase will pay off in the end?

------
pbiggar
I don't like the medium paywall stuff, but I'm finding myself annoyed by
Hackernoon's "Medium is bad" positioning.

I posted a few things on Medium, and got contacted by Hackernoon (and some
other publications) about putting them on their "publication", which I allowed
(and later removed). So presumably this happened a lot and lots of Hackernoon
pieces came from Hackernoon contacting people using Medium, and those people
putting things into a Medium publication called Hackernoon, via Medium.

So some business model drama happened and now neither party is happy, and
Hackernoon is moving away and that seems fine.

I don't think they're wrong to move off Medium, but their positioning - that
Medium is a big bad preventing publications and authors from moving - seems
like bullshit. There is clearly a muddled symbiotic relationship here, neither
is wrong, neither is right.

Tl;dr This is giving me a very poor opinion of Hackernoon.

~~~
posbehsf
Similar thing just happened to freecodecamp. It’s clear Medium is facing
pressure from investors to aggressively monetize and it’s rubbing some of
their partners the wrong way.

~~~
dpau
relevant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20062690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20062690)

------
tuananh
what's wrong with the old school static website? maybe with some fancy backend
for contributors but that's it right?

